# My brute



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

Well. I decided to redo my brute again. Teryx radiator, and silver plastics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

Nice looking bike! Are your bumpers home made, or what brand are they?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks good


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

Home made! That back bumper is ready for taking down trees! Hehe looks good



Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk while commuting on the train


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I like the hell out of your snorkel set up

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

My LEDs just came in. Only got two on now.


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Nothing wrong with that!!!


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

wow you beat me to it. i was going to that to my bike but wit lime green leds. good looking bike


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

That's only two strips. I have 8, the rest will be underglow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

FYI, the bumpers were made by me. And the rear bumper isn't for trees, it's to stop Hondas from breaking my tail light. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

You should be so far in front of the Honda's on a Brute shouldn't have to worry bout them.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Is that Kawi silver or did you have them painted? 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

They were painted when I got them. All that is left is a backrest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Looks like they did a good job.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

Yea, they're not perfect, but you have to look hard to find the flaws. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

LEDs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CTBruterider (Jul 23, 2010)

Those LED's look sick, which strips did you get? Are they all run on one switch? Looks awesome man. :bigok:


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

Very Nice!!!!


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

CTBruterider said:


> Those LED's look sick, which strips did you get? Are they all run on one switch? Looks awesome man. :bigok:


^^^^ X2!! Looks killer!


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

The underglow is on one switch, the headlight LEDs are keyed on. 
My backrest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hemisareslow (Sep 19, 2011)

how did you use an led strip in the headlights?


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

I glued them in the black piece around the light. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

This is the before pics for the people that never saw it. 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JD GREEN (Mar 11, 2010)

Looks great!! Like the lights!


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

CTBruterider said:


> Those LED's look sick, which strips did you get?



^^^^^ Looking at some on ebay, and also superbrightleds.com 

Help a brotha out!!!


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

What a difference! Ifs like a completely different machine. Nice work



Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk to find my nuts


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

I went and rode it around town Sunday and Monday. Everyone asked me when I got a new bike and how much I payed. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

This is what I used. I got mine off eBay, but you can get the same ones from auto zone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

Hope y'all appreciate this. I went out to my shop and pulled the light out of my bike so I could show y'all how the LEDs are mounted. Here come the pics,































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

I like that backrest. Figure it helps hold the cooler as well? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

That was the plan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

I like that led accent. Reminds me of whoolie shops cat-eye lights


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Very clean. Looks great bud. 

Thanks for the LED idea. 




Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks KidRock!!!! Bike looks good too!! Thanks for takin' er' apart and showing us the mount job ya did!!


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

I will do a how-to write up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

